# MaxMini.eu early preview - Steambike



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Just saw a WIP from MaxMini. 

Dunno why they don't post stuff here but I figured you ought to see it 



> For those wondering what we`re working on here`s an early preview of our first multipart kit - steambike:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i really like the front two thirds but it looks like the sculptor lost interest when it came to the seat and rear,plus it feels like they were trying to copy the space marine bike but didnt want to copy it, so they have ended up with a bad ass front attached to the rear wheel of a moped.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

i like it. can any one say rough riders?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Love it! A shame you can't get the Death Corp rough riders sans-mount. They'd look awesome sitting on these (as would Praetorians). Good work Maximini!k:


----------



## Tim C (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks cool to me, in fact I like it alot more than the GW bikes to be honest.


----------



## Tarrek (Oct 17, 2009)

Most impressive - when will this be available to purchase?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree about the rear half of it being a little bland. However, it makes a good frame for an impressive saddlebag, and leaves plenty of room for customizing it a bit so that it fits more fluidly into whichever game system you're using it for (although the guardsman on it is pretty unsubtle as to what the sculptor had in mind-- and something I've always wanted to see, to boot.)


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I can so see a marine riding that.It seems just a tad steampunky though-I love it!


----------



## Tarrant (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome! MaxMini really know what a hobbist would like for his conversion 
Finally can i make my rough riders. Please, Please, Please make IG "look" legs. It would be perfect!
^____^


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd assume "WIP" and "Early preview" suggest it's not finished...

Yes, the back looks shit, but I'd think that bit is still very much in development.

The bike looks ok so far, and if the do add an accessories sprue as mentioned, it could help brighten up some of the dull sections of the bike.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I'd buy it, it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Ork warbike custom job. This would be a great model to start with. Maybe even a warboss bike


----------

